# Navarre Lawn Maintenance , Commercial ,Residential



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you are in need of Lawn Maintenance in the Navarre Gulf Breeze area ,please give me a call. I have been doing it 6 years, older , wiser, motto is "Do it right the first time". I do light clean ups, Lawn Maintenance , bush triming, (after the freeze, you may need it), good time to get it done. I also do smaller landscape jobs , irrigation, irrigation repair, I do bedding plants, as good time to get them in . You can email me at [email protected], or call me at 850 982 6858, I do a lot of work in Holley by the Sea in Navarre, and I do commercial sites alone Hwy 98 to Pensacola.


----------

